# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  apertura dam

## titobcn

en youtube vi este video de una presa americana desembalsando,no veas la fuerza que tiene que tener el agua si te pilla, no se si he puesto
bien este video en el hilo correcto, pero todavia no me aclaro muy bien, lo dejo en manos de los moderadores.

  un saludo 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/h45FauagdXw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## titobcn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h45FauagdXw

----------


## titobcn

ahora creo que si :Big Grin:

----------

